# Stage tomorrow; what to pack?



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

So my first stage, just one night but with a Michelin starred chef at a private event.  Kitchen will probably be fully stocked.

Planning on bringing;

8" chef

paring knife

steel

chef's jacket

apron

towel

knife case

Any other suggestions?  I was given no instructions.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Your full attention, strong work ethic and lots of humility. 

Oh, and chef pants. You didn't mention wearing pants. 

Throw in a peeler just because.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

*shrugs* dont know if your new stagemasters frown on 
slipping a digital thermometer in your chefcoat sleeve or 
not, I've always carried one, and as a backup it often assured 
myself, (and many a time those around me) that I was...doing it 
right after all.
Also for some odd reason it seems to impress health 
inspectors. lol


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

chefwriter said:


> Your full attention, strong work ethic and lots of humility.
> 
> Oh, and chef pants. You didn't mention wearing pants.
> 
> Throw in a peeler just because.


Of course, NOT remembering your chef pants will teach you humility as well! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

And good luck on the stage! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Done, done, done.  And the 'just because', done.  Even if only for mojo.

I actually posted incorrectly, it's my second.  The first was just 3 chefs (one Michelin, 3 Bearded), one chef's wife and me.  I did whatever was asked and at the end, one of the chefs said "hey, gimme your number, I'll call you."  Happily, he called.  

I was impressed by many things, one of which was that whenever one person had the course, the others were totally "oui, chef".  We all chopped, plated, washed.  Outstanding.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

If I panic in the morning before I leave, I'll slip in the digital. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

rpooley said:


> Done, done, done. And the 'just because', done. Even if only for mojo.
> 
> I actually posted incorrectly, it's my second. The first was just 3 chefs (one Michelin, 3 Bearded), one chef's wife and me. I did whatever was asked and at the end, one of the chefs said "hey, gimme your number, I'll call you." Happily, he called.
> 
> I was impressed by many things, one of which was that whenever one person had the course, the others were totally "oui, chef". We all chopped, plated, washed. Outstanding.


That's the kind of kitchen I like as well, where everyone is there to do the work as a team, regardless of

who does what work. Provides a much better sense of teamwork and equal responsibility.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I really wish more kitchens were like that. There are no MIchelin chefs near me. You don't need to be one to have the kitchen work like that but it does seem more common among those chefs. It really makes the day more pleasant.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

So how did the stage go?


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks very much for asking.

It was really outstanding.  I met chef at his restaurant, about 2 blocks from the other restaurant (the event was 4 chefs doing a combined charity dinner).  We did prep for about 2 hours (planning for 150, final was 104), then I got the honor of joining the family meal.  Had a fantastic ramen with poached egg and bok choy.  Then the chef, his sous and I took everything over and got settled.  We had about 45 until our course, so we relaxed on the restaurant terrace a bit.  Got to try the evening's Malbec.  

Headed back to the kitchen, and had a fantastic time helping out, watching, learning.  Met the other 3 chefs.  Really nice guys.  The kitchen was huge.  Once again impressed by how there was no one too big for any job too small.  Just everyone pitching in with one goal.  Our dish had about 15 components but my chef had pretty much planned on the other 3 helping out with plating.  Gave them all a chance to goof around and talk smack it still took about 9 people total to get out 104 servings in time.   The chef who owned the restaurant even comped me a drink later.  Then the 4 chefs had a Q&A on stage in front of the diners with a prominent local media guy.  Really, really nice.  The sous later said to give him a call if I ever want to help out during the dinner rush.  I met a guy, a pilot, who stages around the city just for fun so we exchanged contact info and he said he'd help me out.

Just a fantastic night.  Wow.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Now that's what we like to hear! *sigh* so many negative stories 
posted in here it's nice to hear a really positive one every now
and again . Thanks for sharing it with us! :thumb:


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Meezenplaz said:


> Now that's what we like to hear! *sigh* so many negative stories
> posted in here it's nice to hear a really positive one every now
> and again . Thanks for sharing it with us! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


You're welcome, and thanks for voicing one of my thoughts, that so many of these threads, whether it's the industry, a recipe, a technique, can be real downers


----------

